# سیستم عامل ها > سیستم عامل های آزاد > توسعه‌ی لینوکس و نرم افزارهای آزاد >  نصب اوبونتو در کنار ویندوز 7

## black phoenix

سلام دوستان
من قبلا از دو هارد درایو استفاده می کردم و یکی رو به ویندوز و دیگری رو به ابونتو اختصاص می دادم و وقتی می خواستم اوبونتو رو نصب کنم یه گزینه خیلی راحت در اختیار میذاشت که اونو در کنار یه سیستم عامل دیگه نصب کنم.
اما مدتیه که یکی از هارد هامو از دست دادم و موقع نصب، اوبونتو دیگه اون گزینه رو در اختیارم نمی ذاره.
حالا اگه کسی لطف کنه و بهم یاد بده چطور اوبونتو رو در یک هارد و در کنار ویندوز نصب کنم ممنون میشم.
 :لبخند:

----------


## hjran abdpor

سلام.
اگه بلدی با VM کار کنی یه ماشین مجازی بگیر و نصب کن !!! این لینک را نگاه کن :
اموزش نصب ابونتو:
http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/installing
http://screencasts.ubuntu.com/Instal...dows_Dual-Boot
https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WindowsDualBoot

----------


## dorche

سلام
من ubuntu 11.10 رو فقط نصب کردم بقیه ورژن هاشو نمیدونم مثل اون هست یا نه
1- اول توی ویندوز با نرم افزارهای پارتیشن بندی 15 الی 20 گیگ فضای آزاد درست کن
2- برای نصب گزینه دستی رو انتخاب کن به هیچ وجه اتوماتیک نصب نکن
3- برای نصب لینوکس باید سه درایو به ترتیب زیر بسازیم
Swap دو برابر فضای رم
/ حدود 10 گیگابایت
Home بقیه فضا را به این درایو اختصاص می دهیم. در این درایو ما فایل های خود را ذخیره می کنیم

4- در لیست درایو ها اگر گزینه format علامت خورده باشد فرمت می شود. اگر قبلا لینوکس را نصب کرده اید و در درایو home اطلاعاتی دارید گزینه فرمت نباید انتخاب شده باشد.

5- در قسمت پایین boot loader را روی هارد به صورت کلی(نام هارد) قرار می دهیم و یک درایو را نباید انتخاب کنیم که خودش هارد را مدیریت کند و ویندوز به خوبی بوت شود(نکته اصلی اینجاست اگر یک درایو رو انتخاب کنید یا ویندوز بوت نمیشه یا لینوکس)

در مورد هر کدام از گزینه ها مشکلی بود بفرمایید که با جزئیات بیشتر بهش پرداخته بشه

----------


## Salar Ashgi

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wubi_%2...u_installer%29

موفق باشید ./

----------


## googoolak2

سلام.من 50 گیگ فضا آزاد درست کردم.یعنی یکی پارتیشنامو کامل حذفیدم.ولی توی نصب چه توی 11.10 و یا 10.04 تو قسمت پارتیشن بندی اصلا نشون نمیده و نمیشه پارتیشنساخت.ویندوزم 7 64 بیتیه.اوبونتوها هم 64 بیتی. install inside windows هم وقتی تو محیط ویندوز میزنم تا آخراش میره ولی آخرش ارور میده نصب نمیشه.تو هر سه تا اونبوتو 11.10 11.04 10.04 . هیچکدوم نصب نمیشن :(( کمک کنید

----------


## vistacali

> سلام.من 50 گیگ فضا آزاد درست کردم.یعنی یکی پارتیشنامو کامل حذفیدم.ولی توی نصب چه توی 11.10 و یا 10.04 تو قسمت پارتیشن بندی اصلا نشون نمیده و نمیشه پارتیشنساخت.ویندوزم 7 64 بیتیه.اوبونتوها هم 64 بیتی. install inside windows هم وقتی تو محیط ویندوز میزنم تا آخراش میره ولی آخرش ارور میده نصب نمیشه.تو هر سه تا اونبوتو 11.10 11.04 10.04 . هیچکدوم نصب نمیشن :(( کمک کنید




خوب  پارتیشنت رو حذف کن ولی   فرمتش نکن  یعنی  یک دروایو خام بساز  اول   بعدش سی در  بوت اوبونتو رو بزار  میتونی  فلش هم  بوت کنی  و از  فلش نصب کنی  تازه خیلیم سریع تر  نصب میشه  بعدش  وقتی  زدی  بیاد بالا  بار  تا لود اولیش رو بره  بعدش   میگه از  لایو  سی  دی  اجرا کنم یا اینستال  نیو کنم  اینستال  نیو رو انتخاب  کن  یعد سه تا گزینه بهت میده  اخرین گزینه رو انتخاب  کن همون که نوشته  پارتیشن بندی  به صورت دستی  انجام بشه بعدش  بزن بره جلو تا برسی  به پارتیشن بندی  حالا  خط  پارتیشن بندیت رو تا اخر  بکش  پایین  میبینی    یک  فضای  50 گیگی بهت داده و یک 100 مگابایتی  تو کاری  به اون 100 مگابایتی نداشته باش  چون جدول  پارتیشنا هست اگر  بره باید بزنی  تو سر خودت  حالا بیا رو 50 گیگی کلیک کن  و  اد رو بزن  هر چی  خواستی   رو به  ext4 بده و از  نوع /  هم انتخابش کن  و بعد  اندازه رم سیستمت هم بده به پارتیشن swap  و  بعد که  این کارو کردی  بیا و روی  همون / کلیک بزن و بزن بره جلو تموم شد ایران رو انتخاب  کن و  یوزرو پیسورد نام کاربری  و  بعدی   و 10 دقیقه بعد اوبونتو نصب میشه و میاد بالا  مشکلی  بود بگو تا ببینم میتونم برات فیلم بگیرم و بفرستم  

اموزش تصویری نصب ubuntu

----------

